# Boinc Portable



## krusha03 (Feb 20, 2015)

Is there a portable version of Boinc or a way to install it and run it from a USB disk? I have only found some really old versions circa 2008/2009. What I would like is to have Boinc with the tasks on a USB drive that I could in theory plug in into any PC that I have admin rights, run it and the work would continue where the previous PC has stopped. Is this possible?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 21, 2015)

Even if you could, it would probably have issues unless all machines had the same proc in them.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 21, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Even if you could, it would probably have issues unless all machines had the same proc in them.


They would all be 1st - 3rd generation i3 / i5. I have few laptops that I am using interchangeably and my work and uni pc. The reason why I want the task to be continued to another PC is because sometimes the task may expire until the next time I am using that particular pc / laptop. I tested with that Bioinc 6 portable I found and it seems to be working. Tried it between a ULV ivy i3 and a ULV ivy celeron. The only thing i am not sure of is if the estimated remaining time is valid as it seems it did not change between the 2 even thou the celeron is at 1.5GHz and the i3 is at 1.9GHz. The threads did change from 2 to 4 thou


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 25, 2015)

A new host name means invalid WUs.


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 25, 2015)

I haven't gotten any invalid WUs as of now but only uploaded like 10 that got changed from one pc to another . They are filed under the machine name that uploaded them


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2015)

Kinda sounds like you figured it out. That is, if the WU's validate...


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 25, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Kinda sounds like you figured it out. That is, if the WU's validate...


Seems to be working fine I dont have any errors or invalid results. Still a lot of pending thou


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2015)

Pendings are dependant on other's running the same WU's. When enough of them arrive, how many is variable, I believe, then they validate. If they match the other WU's...

Not sure if that makes any sense, since I am feeling a little insane right now....Anxiety over the Challenge start!!


----------



## krusha03 (Feb 25, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Pendings are dependant on other's running the same WU's. When enough of them arrive, how many is variable, I believe, then they validate. If they match the other WU's...
> 
> Not sure if that makes any sense, since I am feeling a little insane right now....Anxiety over the Challenge start!!


Just saw that actually most of my pending results are coming from my android phone and not the PCs I am abusing


----------

